# Special Characters in fstab and nsmb.conf



## senouf (Jan 10, 2012)

How does one treat special characters, especially spaces " ", when mounting a Samba share in fstab, together with a set of credentials in nsmb.conf:

In nsmb.conf (http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?...th=FreeBSD+9-current&arch=default&format=html), 

One uses: 


```
[section_name]
key=value
```

such as 


```
[SERVER:USER:SHARE]
password=mypassword
```

If the share name contains a space or any other special character, how does one include that in the above statement?

Furthermore, how does one enter the corresponding share name with a space entry in fstab (http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=mount_smbfs&sektion=8&apropos=0&manpath=FreeBSD+9-current):


```
//user@server[:port1[:port2]]/share node
```

Thanks.


----------



## aragon (Jan 10, 2012)

Unfortunately I can't tell you for certain, but for fstab I do suggest you either wrap it in double quotes or escape the space with a backslash, eg:


```
"//user@server[:port1[:port2]]/share node"
//user@server[:port1[:port2]]/share\ node
```

I would guess you don't need to do anything for nsmb.conf.


----------

